
Squoosh: Google’s New Web App to Squeeze Images Down to Smaller File Sizes - pritambarhate
https://squoosh.app/
======
pritambarhate
It's an open source project from Google Code Labs. Here is the Github repo:
[https://github.com/GoogleChromeLabs/squoosh/](https://github.com/GoogleChromeLabs/squoosh/)

It looks like it uses Web Assembly to compress the images on the client side.

